# Trust Hormone - off topic but fascinating from WebMD



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This should be probably moved to another section -- "General Medical" but I 
wanted to see if there can be any discussion about this here. Was 
afraid people would miss it.

*OK, the biological reductionist strikes again. I'm really not a 
biological reductionist, but I find our actions personal and social 
are affected by evolution/adaptation. I find this facinating.
Also as sentient beings we do have the ability to modify our 
behavior, and this can happen internally and externally with 
self-help and with therapy. I do not dispute this.

Bestest, 
Dreamer*

*Hormone May Help Build Trust
Updated 10/17/2005 11:23:22 PM

By Jennifer Warner*

http://dailynews.att.net/cgi-bin/health?e=pri&dt=051017&cat=news&st=news110893&src=webmd

(Hope that works. It's WebMD, but it was in the news 12:17 PM 10/18/2005s.)

*Oct. 17, 2005 -- A hormone best known for its role in preparing 
mothers for motherhood may also help both men and women establish 
trusting relationships.*

A new study shows male and female mice that lacked a receptor for 
the hormone *oxytocin* had problems establishing trust and 
normal social relationships.

Researchers say the hormone appears to play a key role in social 
bonding and the results may offer new clues about the biological 
causes of social disorders in humans like autism.

*Hormone Builds Trust*

Previous studies have shown that the hormone oxytocin is involved 
in preparing mothers for the physical aspects of childbirth, such 
as stimulating uterine contractions and breast lactation.

It's also been shown to play a role in social aspects of mating and 
reproduction, including the promotion of bonding between mothers 
and offspring and between mates.

In this study, published in the Proceedings of the National Academy 
of Sciences, researchers showed the hormone's receptor may also 
facilitate the formation of trust demonstrated through social 
bonding. A hormone uses a receptor to bind to a cell and perform 
its duties.

The results showed that male and female mice that lacked the 
oxytocin receptor had problems forming trust and establishing 
normal social relationships.

*For example, female mice lacking the oxytocin receptor had 
impaired nurturing abilities and were slow to retrieve their pups 
when they wandered off.*

*Male mice lacking the receptor tended to be more aggressive 
toward other males and had "social amnesia" when separated and 
reintroduced to a female. The males also had less vocalized calls 
and a greater tendency to move around and explore.*

*Researchers say other hormones may sometimes compensate for a 
lack of oxytocin, but this hormone appears to play a key role in 
social bonding and the formation of trust.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*SOURCES: Takayanagi, M. Proceedings of the National Academy of 
Sciences, Oct. 17, 2005 online early edition. News release, 
Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.*


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I beleive this information is being taught at med school now. I know it was in the literature I've read. Women release it during sex, while men dont (that we know of), thus the completely different feelings before and after. Chocolate contains the precursors to oxytocin, so thats right, when a woman describes chocolate as orgasmic, she is probably righter than she knows.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Further evidence that love, affection, trust, are all evolutionary traits that serve as an impetus for reproduction and survival.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

What I'd give to have a gallon of that shit dumped straight into my veins.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Chocolate doesn't make me feel happy. It makes me feel guilty and fat. So it's just a woman thing, yeah? If a woman fell head first into a vat of toffee, she'll start screaming in the throes of orgasm?

Are there chocolate flavoured condoms? If not, there bloody well should be.

Hmm. I can sense a gap in the market here. Chocolate condoms, medication that makes your sperm taste of chocolate, chocolate chloroform, chocolate tap water, chocolate sented candles, chocolate car engines, chocolate DIY books, chocolate beer. Wouldn't the world be a better place?

Sorry to hickjack your thread Dreamer. :?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

No no, Martin, you're still completely on-subject. :roll:

I kept reading this as Oxycontin, so I was like what are they on about? "Doc, I don't trust people. Gimmie some of that time-released morphine", or whatever that stuff is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

No wonder I'm trusting everyone these days. Fascinating stuff!


----------

